# sites? plz!



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok. I'm in need of some assistance. I'd like to know what online website is best to get some crayfish. I'd like both common ones (to start out with), and uncommon ones (when i get some experience). I'd even like some rare ones for when i become a sort of expert at keeping them (not in the near future though). So, could anyone refer me to a couple sites that are really good with crayfish? I'm most interested in the Cherax sp from the Australia area. I'll look into all suggestions. *c/p* *thumbsup thanx


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I would recommend Aquabid.com, but if you are looking for common American crawfish (southern way to say crayfish) you could possibly make friends with someone from the south and when thy go to boil up a pot they could ship you a few?


----------

